# Wireless ESD Strap



## ssjdbz101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,

I needed to buy an ESD strap because I'm going to change the motherboard on my computer, but the computer store I go to only had a wireless ESD strap, which I've now read is practically useless. 

I'm wondering if there is anyway to put some kind of wire or something on the ESD strap so that the wrist strap is now 'wired', or any other do-it-yourself ways on making an ESD strap at home, since I won't be back to the that store for quite a while?

Thanks.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The hardware team debated this awhile back. I do not see any way a wireless ESD strap could work. 

I am an "old school" type of tech, therefore I only trust the wired ones. If there is a metal clip or wire on the wireless strap, you could attach a wire with an alligator clip and ground the other side.


----------

